# Winchester .22 at Dicks with Centerpoint scope-179.00



## redroush00 (Dec 13, 2009)

Im looking closely at this gun. I cant find any info on the .22 caliber though. Looks like a great deal and i got a great one on my other Rifle too-Ruger Airhawk .


----------

